# Just got Ox1be How long for DoD



## sgluck (Sep 7, 2007)

Just got Ox1be at 3:50 AM this morning. HR20-700 hooked up wirelessly to the Internet. On Demand is on the Menu Top Picks greyed out. How long until DoD info is downloaded and becomes active ? BTW I'm on East Coast on North shore of Long Island in NY Metro area.:hurah:


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

sgluck said:


> Just got Ox1be at 3:50 AM this morning. HR20-700 hooked up wirelessly to the Internet. On Demand is on the Menu Top Picks greyed out. How long until DoD info is downloaded and becomes active ? BTW I'm on East Coast on North shore of Long Island in NY Metro area.:hurah:


If you've got 01BE, then you have a HR20-100. The -700 is still getting 01B4. (Unless they are doing a staggered rollout and Doug's Site isn't picking it up  )

As far as getting activated it could happen in the next few hours, or a little longer.


----------



## sgluck (Sep 7, 2007)

krock918316 said:


> If you've got 01BE, then you have a HR20-100. The -700 is still getting 01B4. (Unless they are doing a staggered rollout and Doug's Site isn't picking it up  )
> 
> As far as getting activated it could happen in the next few hours, or a little longer.


The unit is an HR 20-700. DoD is there and working. I do not see HBO VoD or Showtime VoD. I subscribe to HBO, Showtime and Starz . The only Premium VoD is Starz. There are no HD shows yet. What's up with that. ?


----------



## Kurgan (Oct 10, 2007)

After the "On Demand" menu option appeared on my HR20-700's menu, it took a while before I could actually select it. I tried it again a couple of hours later, and it worked. Make sure you update your customized favorites list to at least include channel 1000 and perhaps any of your favorite DOD channels if you want them to appear in the guide.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

sgluck said:


> The unit is an HR 20-700. DoD is there and working. I do not see HBO VoD or Showtime VoD. I subscribe to HBO, Showtime and Starz . The only Premium VoD is Starz. There are no HD shows yet. What's up with that. ?


Simple answer.... They are beta testing it... What is there works great though.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

I have Showtime in my On Demand....the only problem with it (and it's been mentioned elsehere) is the font is nearly unreadable. White on white is never a good selection for a font!


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 21, 2007)

Kurgan said:


> After the "On Demand" menu option appeared on my HR20-700's menu, it took a while before I could actually select it. I tried it again a couple of hours later, and it worked


I got the new software yesterday afternoon (fresh install) and have On Demand on the menu, but it is still not active.  Since it is in the national release, we don't have to follow the activation sequences in the CE threads, right? FWIW, I also cannot tune to channel 1000 (Channel Not Available).


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

Does 0x1be require IWANTMYVOD to activate it?


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

dervari said:


> Does 0x1be require IWANTMYVOD to activate it?


Nope.


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

LlamaLarry said:


> I got the new software yesterday afternoon (fresh install) and have On Demand on the menu, but it is still not active.  Since it is in the national release, we don't have to follow the activation sequences in the CE threads, right? FWIW, I also cannot tune to channel 1000 (Channel Not Available).


You have to have the DVR connected to the Internet so D* gets the signal that triggers the activation. It will take D* a while (couple days?) then the guide data has to download from the satellite (another day).


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 21, 2007)

bakers12 said:


> You have to have the DVR connected to the Internet so D* gets the signal that triggers the activation. It will take D* a while (couple days?) then the guide data has to download from the satellite (another day).


Yeah, the box is connected to the 'net, so I guess I just need to be patient.  My HR20 has not been online for 2 complete days yet, so I'll keep waiting. Thanks.


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

It looks like you can call Customer Service for activation if you keep having trouble. See this link for more info, starting around post #7. Since DoD is in the national releases now, it's OK to call for help.


----------

